# Question About Equality In Sikhism



## alonzomourning (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry if this has already been discussed, but I've tried finding answers to these questions and can't. I'm doing a project for a sociology course and during my research I came across two things in sikhism that strike me as not making sense, given the focus on equality of all people in sikhism. The first question I have is why are men required to wear turbans, but it is only optional for women? The second is why are sikhs prohibited from dealing with those who don't believe in God?


----------



## WGJKKWGJKF (Mar 19, 2006)

WAHEGURU JI KA KHALSA WAHEGUR JI KI FATEH

Brother/ sister the turban is not optional for women... they do have to wear it... but i guess most women often dont choose to wear it.

Sikhs arent forbidded with dealing ppl who dont believe in God... Sikhi encourages us to associate in the company of the holy... i.e. the religious ppl... as you probs already know... the company who you hang around with affects how you respond to things and your attitude to things... but it doesnt forbid us to hang around with none God-believers.

I hope that answers your questions about Sikhi bro/sis.
Im 16... and still learning about Sikhi... so i hope the more knowledgeble Sikhs will correct me if ive said summet wrong.

WAHEGURU JI KA KHALSA WAHGURU JI KI FATEH


----------



## alonzomourning (Mar 19, 2006)

WGJKKWGJKF said:
			
		

> WAHEGURU JI KA KHALSA WAHEGUR JI KI FATEH
> 
> Brother/ sister the turban is not optional for women... they do have to wear it... but i guess most women often dont choose to wear it.


 
Is this something that was suggested by the Gurus but was later allowed leniency on? It seems like every site I check says it's optional. And according to allaboutsikhs.com the ceremony of Dastar Bandhi is usually done only for boys. 



> Sikhs arent forbidded with dealing ppl who dont believe in God... Sikhi encourages us to associate in the company of the holy... i.e. the religious ppl... as you probs already know... the company who you hang around with affects how you respond to things and your attitude to things... but it doesnt forbid us to hang around with none God-believers.


 
But according to sites I've seen it says: 



> *After taking Amrit you must not:*
> 
> 1. Deal with persons who have no belief in God
> 2. Take drugs, intoxicants and tobacco in any form
> ...


 
http://allaboutsikhs.com/way/amrit.htm

The first one is why I thought hanging around with those who don't believe in god was forbidden.


----------



## WGJKKWGJKF (Mar 19, 2006)

WAHEGURU JI KA KHALSA WAHEGURU JI KI FATEH

Brother here is a reliable Sikh news site which actually quotes from the Siri Guru Granth Sahib Ji (written by the Guru's themselfs) talking about why the dastaar (turban) is important to Sikh women as it is to men.

http://www.panthic.org/news/132/ARTICLE/2143/2006-01-08.html


And to the fact about you said:
"The first one is why I thought hanging around with those who don't believe in god was forbidden." (lol i dont know how to use the quote thing on this forum so i had to just put in the speech marks)

If i tell you the truth i dont have much knowledge about that so there is no point me in saying stuff which i dont understand... but im guessing its probably meaning that 'mockers of God or the ppl who diss God' but i guess i will have to learn more about that.

WAHEGURU JI KA KHALSA WAHEGURU JI KI FATEH


----------



## Sher_Singh (Mar 20, 2006)

Dastar is used by women and men alike.
when Guru Ji commanded the Sikh to wear the hair long and tie with a Dastar, he did not diffrentiate between man and woman.

Sri Akaal Sahai


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Mar 21, 2006)

Gurfateh

It is not said after Amrit or Baptism that we must not deal with non beliver rather a few sects are told to be not to bei in contact and some evil doers.

We can preach God to non belivers.Das is surprised to see that who is making own Rahit by making such claimes.

In fact Gurus did do good lot of preachings in witth Non Belivers and converted them like Sajjan Thug and say Kauda Tribal who was man eater.

Then coming to feamel thing.So should we allow them to have surname as Singh and not Kaur.

Well it is differant.Both mae and feamle need to cover thier head but without Cap in general.

In house sometime males also keep just a cloath.

But when women have to fight or go out it is must to have turban and in one old Book Turban rathwer small turban is deemed compulsary to female but not always and same can be for Singhs also like wheh we go to sleep etc. or wash our hairs.


----------



## Pukandi Baba (Mar 25, 2006)

alonzomourning said:
			
		

> Is this something that was suggested by the Gurus but was later allowed leniency on? It seems like every site I check says it's optional. And according to allaboutsikhs.com the ceremony of Dastar Bandhi is usually done only for boys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No, 99% of the time this information will be displayed on websites that are run by *illiterates (or given information by such people)*

*What we need is to EVOLVE, and all these old fuddy duddys need to understand that the youth of today need to learn Gurbani in English then in punjabi in order to understand it!  (Like all other major religions do)*


----------

